# Product Review - Inkbird IBT-4XS Smart Bluetooth Thermometer



## seenred (Dec 21, 2019)

Howdy Friends,

A few weeks back, an Inkbird rep reached out and asked me to test and review their 4-probe wireless bluetooth BBQ thermometer - the IBT-4XS.  I agreed to try the product out and post my thoughts.

First, let me get a couple of disclosures out of the way: 

1.  They sent me this unit free of charge, although I was up-front with the rep from the start that I wouldn't agree to accept the product without making sure they knew I would be brutally honest in my review - if I didn't like the product, I would certainly say so.  To her credit, that's just what the rep said she wanted from me.

2.  I really had no need for this device...I use a BBQ Guru digital temp controller in my big gravity fed smoker, which very accurately monitors and controls the cook chamber temps.  Also, I own 2 Maverick remote BBQ thermometers that accurately monitor meat and cooker temps (although I never use the cook chamber probe - because the Guru already does that).  So I've already got multiple devices that do everything I would ever need the Inkbird to do.  The bluetooth feature, for my purposes, is nice but not necessary.  Having a 4 probe unit might come in handy occasionally on large cooks, but most often I don't need more that one meat probe for a cook.

The package was shipped the same day I agreed to test it, and arrived quickly, within just a few days.  It came in a compact box.

What is included in the box:

The digital controller - it is a wireless unit with a rechargeable battery.
A charging cord
3 meat probes with Teflon coated cables that are 150 cm long (almost 5 feet)
1 cook chamber ambient probe with the same Teflon coated, 150 cm cable
2 probe clips














Here's the unit, the charger, the grill clips, and a couple of the probes.  Don't know why I didn't get all 4 probes in this pic...






The unit has a magnetized back, although attaching it to a really hot surface will affect the magnet strength.  Not an issue with my Gravity fed pit - it's insulated, so the outer skin is mostly cool to the touch.












You must download the app to your smart phone.  I am only smoking one piece of meat today - an 8 pound pork butt, so only using one probe.  The unit and the app will simultaneously monitor up to 4 probes at once.






My observations and impressions:

Overall, the unit works well...does exactly what it is supposed to do.  The temp readings are accurate (I checked it against my other devices that I already know are calibrated and accurate).  Although I've only used the unit 3 times so far, the probes and cables seem sturdy enough, and my impression is that they'll hold up over time and use.  I've only charged the unit once - right out of the box to make sure I started with a fully charged battery.  The directions say it should take 2 hours to fully charge, I don't know if that's accurate yet - the first charge took longer than that (about 3 hours).  I can't say yet how long you can use it on a single charge.  I've had 3 smokes with it:  6 lb. turkey breasts (twice), and today's 8 lb. pork butt (I estimate about 15 hours of use so far on this battery charge) - and according to the display in the app, it still has 83% battery life left.

While the bluetooth feature is not really important to me (the range of my wireless Mavericks more than meets my needs), I have no problem recommending this unit to those of you who prefer bluetooth technology.  The range of the bluetooth signal is supposed to be up to 150 feet.  Although I've never gotten further from this unit than about 100 feet, I haven't yet lost the signal...so it seems to work as advertised.

I can see where having a unit that will monitor 4 probes at once could be very handy.  I don't often have need of that many probes at once, but when I do I'll definitely choose this unit over my Mavericks.

To summarize, my first impression is that this is a good unit, and does exactly what it is advertised to do.  For those of you who don't yet own a digital remote BBQ thermometer, or for those of you who are looking to upgrade to a bluetooth capable unit, I would recommend this Inkbird IBT-4XS.  My initial belief is that it is a quality product.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all my SMF friends!
Red


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 21, 2019)

seenred said:


> Howdy Friends,
> 
> A few weeks back, an Inkbird rep reached out and asked me to test and review their 4-probe wireless bluetooth BBQ thermometer - the IBT-4XS.  I agreed to try the product out and post my thoughts.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. What gravity fed pit is that? Looks nice.


----------



## seenred (Dec 21, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Thanks for the review. What gravity fed pit is that? Looks nice.



Thanks jcam, it's a Southern Q Limo Jr.  I am a big fan of gravity fed smokers, and like this pit very much.

And thanks for the like!

Red


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 21, 2019)

nice wright up


----------



## seenred (Dec 21, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> nice wright up



Thank you Jim.

Red


----------



## seenred (Dec 22, 2019)

Forgot this...the Inkbird rep asked me to include the link if I was willing to recommended the product:


Red


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 22, 2019)

Merry Christmas!Thanks for the honest review.Will do our best to provide better product and service.


----------

